# Fell bei dieser Katze



## Lunam (13. August 2008)

Ich hab diese Katze

http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x50/Englchen20/KATZE5bb.gif

Natürlich braucht die Fell sonst sieht das irgendwie komisch aus 

Ich hab diesen gradbrush ausprobiert aber der macht alles kreuz und quer und so dicht irgendwie komm ich mit dem brush nicht klar <<

Naja ich weiß das man sonst das fell per hand machen muss also mit so strähnchen. Nur bin ich mir bie dem bild nicht so ganz sicher wie ich das machen soll.

Soll der hintergrund doch eher grau sein und man macht dann weiße-hellgrau strähnchen rein? ich habs mal bissl probiert in das weiße graue reinzumachen aber irgendwie.....sah das komisch aus ._.


----------



## Senfdose (15. August 2008)

Hai Ho, 

im angehängten Bild kannst du sehn wie man in den Pinsel  Einstellungen den Winkel des Pinsels und weitere  Eigenschaften,  wie  Pinseldruck, Homogenität der Farbe usw.  verändern kann.
Ich arbeite speziell  bei Haarretusche immer mit mehreren Ebenen und Masken.
MfG Ingo


----------



## Lunam (16. August 2008)

Naja is wohl doch besser wenn man das per hand macht den mit dem brush sieht das immer komisch aus.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. August 2008)

Hi,

Ich denke auch, dass der von Senfdose gezeigte Brush mit seinen Einstellungen das ist,
was du suchst. Jedoch würde ich das Fell nicht komplett mit diesem Brush zeichnen,
sondern nur zur Akzentuierung der Haare benutzen. Heißt, das Fell mit der gewünschten
Farbe aus"malen"/ füllen und dann mit diesem Pinsel ein paar Akzente setzen.

Grüße


----------

